

Ask HN: Worthy ideas? Critique my thought process - gawker

Hi Hacker News community,<p>Let me say that I truly enjoy all the wonderful comments you've made to this community and it's been a great source of inspiration for me.<p>tldr; #1 Can't find a really good finance related idea to build upon<p>tldr; #2 Not sure which platform to target<p>I'm interested in building something on my own but I have some questions that I thought I would run by HN. I'm interested in business and finance but I can't seem to find an idea that I feel compelled to spend countless hours on. I have an idea or two and usually when I begin, I sometimes finish but the hardest part is finding someone who will purchase it. I have built some apps and while there could be feature improvements, I don't think I have been hardworking in adding those features.<p>I've been flopping between platforms (web, iPhone, Android, Windows) with no focus. It's probably bad and I feel that I should focus on a single platform.<p>I reckon PG's advice on how ideas aren't worth anything and how you execute is all that matters is probably true in this case.<p>Thanks!
======
tumblestrap
Maybe execution is everything, but you can't execute something that there's no
demand for. Find a pain point in your life and make it more efficient. Go out
and ask people if you can follow them around while they do their "business and
finance" for the day and see if there's anything that can be improved.

